# impossible de se connecter en wifi sur freebox



## toitoine33 (27 Juillet 2007)

bonjour 

je reviens suite à mon problème de reglage du routeur et wifi 

j'ai activé le routeur et je connecte mon mac en wifi. 

lorsque je suis avec le mac et que je lui rentre sa clé wep j'ai le message suivant: 

Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'acceès au reseau Airport "apple" (= nom de mon wifi Free) 

le reseau Free est configuré de la sorte: 
IP Freebox: 192.168.0.254 
debut DHCP 192.168.0.1 
fin DHCP 192.168.0.10 


je tente de connecter le mac sur 192.168.0.1 
avec masque ss reseau 255.255.255.0 
passerel par defaut 192.168.0.254 
DNS 212.27.53.252 
212.27.54.252 

par contre ça fonctionne bien sur en ethernet

par avance grand merci pour votre aide si precieuse 

cdlt

PS: je precise que je me connecte via mon nouveau macbook pro


----------



## Anabys (28 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Essaie d&#233;j&#224; ceci:

- v&#233;rifie que ta box ne filtre pas les adresses MAC ; si c'est le cas, enregistre l'adresse MAC de ta carte Airport dans la whitelist --pour avoir l'adresse MAC : Pomme > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos... > R&#233;seau > Configurations > cherche la ligne "Airport" et "Adresse mat&#233;rielle (MAC)" --

- sinon, essaie de d&#233;sactiver la protection WEP en conservant tes r&#233;glages IP ; si cela fonctionne le probl&#232;me vient du WEP

- sinon, essaie de te connecter en DHCP ("Via DHCP" dans l'onglet TCP/IP ; insiste un peu sur le bouton "Renouveler le bail DHCP").


----------



## toitoine33 (28 Juillet 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> - vérifie que ta box ne filtre pas les adresses MAC ; si c'est le cas, enregistre l'adresse MAC de ta carte Airport dans la whitelist --pour avoir l'adresse MAC : Pomme > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos... > Réseau > Configurations > cherche la ligne "Airport" et "Adresse matérielle (MAC)" --



whitelist ?
ou est ce que je l'enregistre et comment ?

par avance merci


----------



## Anabys (29 Juillet 2007)

Je ne peux pas te le dire, cela change d'un constructeur de routeur &#224; un autre, et parfois m&#234;me d'un mod&#232;le &#224; un autre.

Il te faut aller voir dans le manuel de ton routeur (si tu l'as perdu, tu pourras s&#251;rement le r&#233;cup&#233;rer au format PDF sur le site du constructeur).


----------



## toitoine33 (29 Juillet 2007)

Anabys a dit:


> Je ne peux pas te le dire, cela change d'un constructeur de routeur à un autre, et parfois même d'un modèle à un autre.
> 
> Il te faut aller voir dans le manuel de ton routeur (si tu l'as perdu, tu pourras sûrement le récupérer au format PDF sur le site du constructeur).




en l'occurence free, je pense pas que cela soit possible...


----------



## Anabys (29 Juillet 2007)

toitoine33 a dit:


> en l'occurence free, je pense pas que cela soit possible...



Googled


----------



## ipod62 (1 Août 2007)

Essay un truck tout bête si ta pas résolu ton problème...

je m'explique...perso sur certain réseaux Wifi protégés par clé WEP il faut ajouter le symbole "$"devant la clé et hop plus de problème Airport....

voilà en espérant que ça ta aidé...


----------

